# anybody know who makes the drivers in sonus faber grand piano home speakers?



## bulldoggg (Mar 24, 2011)

Anybody know what drivers are used in the sonus faber grand piano home speakers? Possibly who manfactures them? I love the way they sound in the house and it would be great if I could get a set and install them in the car.


----------



## bulldoggg (Mar 24, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I can guarantee you that they wouldn't sound the same in the car as they would in a speaker cabinet. That has a lot more to do with the cabinet's volume, its design, the crossover design and filers (crossovers are more than just high pass and low pass filters, they contain baffle step compensation, notch filters, and more). It simply wouldn't sound anywhere near the same.


I wouldn't expect them to sound the same, I just wonder what they would sound like and it would possibly be fun to try out depending on how much the drivers cost. I know that the previous year grand pianos they used scan speak drivers for the mids but the mids in the ones I have look like carbon fiber. Similar to my cdt eurosports.


----------

